# vlc media play



## joneum@ (Aug 4, 2010)

Today i updated vlc to te version vlc-1.1.1_1,3

When i started a Video, there is an error:


```
No suitable decoder module:
VLC does not support the audio or video format "mp4v". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
```


----------



## sossego (Aug 11, 2010)

The vlc project's wiki describes it as a type of mpeg-4 codec.
Perhaps contacting them would be to your benefit.


----------



## kb6rxe (Aug 14, 2010)

this happened to me under FreeBSD 7.2 when I tried using vlc to play video.
Same thing with mplayer
No problem with 8.1
I'll be upgrading to 8.1 soon.


----------



## Crabb (Aug 15, 2010)

enterhaken said:
			
		

> Today i updated vlc to te version vlc-1.1.1_1,3
> 
> When i started a Video, there is an error:
> 
> ...



http://wiki.videolan.org/MPEG-4


----------



## kb6rxe (Aug 16, 2010)

I recompiled vlc again today after upgrading all the recent ports and vlc works now.


----------

